# Similar options for Yamaha RX-V475 Receiver



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello everybody

I currently have a Yamaha receiver HTR-5540, that I bought I think almost 10 years ago. this is a 5.1 receiver and still works ok. I'm driving two towers for the main channel, a central channel, and two bookshelf speakers for rears, all of them JBL. But since this is an old model, it lacks of certain features, for example HDMI. Now I'm in the process for building a new room, and I will be using devices that requires HDMI. And besides this, I would like to get the sound processor, for example Audissey, YPAO, etc.

I've been searching and reading reviews and I think that my best option is to move to the Yamaha RX-V475.

Is this a good option? what other brands/models (within the same price range around $400) should I consider before taking the decision?

Regards


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

I really would like to get some feedback from the people here. Can anybody give some advise?

Best regards


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the Denon 1613 is in that range. and it can be had at costco.com for $259 if you have a membership

the the Onkyo 609 is also about that level too


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> the Denon 1613 is in that range. and it can be had at costco.com for $259 if you have a membership
> 
> the the Onkyo 609 is also about that level too


Thanks a lot Mike,!!!


I will check both options, 

This help me a lot!

Regards


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

This Onkyo 709 is a huge step up and really a great receiver.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

I wouldn't go with Yamaha for sure if you want a auto cal system YPAO isn't really good at getting your speakers to sound correct. Trust me I have one, it gets the distances correct but doesn't do to good of a job with tuning. You have to go into the menu and make fine tune adjustments to get the most out of your system.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> I wouldn't go with Yamaha for sure if you want a auto cal system YPAO isn't really good at getting your speakers to sound correct. Trust me I have one, it gets the distances correct but doesn't do to good of a job with tuning. You have to go into the menu and make fine tune adjustments to get the most out of your system.


The Newer version of YPAO is much better than the older versions. I have the 773 and it's nearly as good as audessey... not as good as XT32, but still really good.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Mike Edwards said:


> The Newer version of YPAO is much better than the older versions. I have the 773 and it's nearly as good as audessey... not as good as XT32, but still really good.


I have the RX575 and I find that it tunes everything very flat. Unless it's much better in the higher models? Which it may be just as Audessey does with its XT32.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks everybody for your comments

I did some research on the Denon and Onkyo models.

But I found several negative reviews and comments about Onkyo receivers, about problems with the HDMI ports. The 709 model seems to be a very complete option,but I´m worry about this issue.

Have you anybody had this problem? 

Also, it seems that the 709 is an old model, and I found the 717 as a new model, am I right? if so, is it better to go with a newer model? Price is $50 higher than 709.

Also, the room is prepared only for 5.1 systems, so I´m not sure if going with 7.1 receiver worth it. Can I use a 7.1 receiver only as 5.1 system?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

1. Onkyo has had some major problems in the last 7 years. some people will disagree but I've lost my faith in them with the copious amounts of onkyo problems over the forums being reported.. they're still gooooooood, for the most part, but their reliability is NOWHERE NEAR the level of Yammy, Denon, marantz etc

2. 717 is the replacement for the 709, but the 709 is a better receiver

3. most receivers worth any salt are 7.1 anymore. like TV's it's hard to get a basic model. and yes, you can use a 7.1 receiver with 5.1 setup. just disable the rear surrounds in the receiver and it will work just like a 5.1 receiver


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 709 is superior to the 717 the biggest difference is the 709 has Audyssey MultEQ® XT.
HDMI board failures is with every brand of receiver and has been linked to bad grounding from cable box installations as well as heat. The ones from accessories4less have been gone through and any repairs have been done so in my opinion better than new.
A 7.1 receiver will automatically switch to 5.1 speakers if thats all you have hooked up.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> The 709 is superior to the 717 the biggest difference is the 709 has Audyssey MultEQ® XT.
> HDMI board failures is with every brand of receiver and has been linked to bad grounding from cable box installations as well as heat. The ones from accessories4less have been gone through and any repairs have been done so in my opinion better than new.
> A 7.1 receiver will automatically switch to 5.1 speakers if thats all you have hooked up.


Thanks again!!

This is becoming a very hard decision. Looks like Onkyo 709 is a very good option for the price. The more I research YPAO and Audyssey, the more harder the decision. It seems that both are good systems, but the MultEQ have Low frequencies adjustment. In my case, I will be using a mini DSP, so I guess this is not a factor that could define going with Audyssey

I read that in some cases Yamaha has a better sound than Onkyo.

also, I found that YPAO will allow you to make manual fine tunning after running the autocalibration. Is this possible with Audyssey?

Do you have or have you heard this model and compared vs a Yamaha with YPAO?



Regards


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you would be happy with either receiver if your going to be using the mini DSP however just note that the Yamaha RX-V475 is not on the same level (lower) as the Onkyo if you buy it from Accessories4less.


----------



## flaco1 (Jul 2, 2012)

I would check the new onkyo tx-nr626. Onkyo resolve the HDMI issue from previous tx-nr616, is a great option as well


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

flaco1 said:


> I would check the new onkyo tx-nr626. Onkyo resolve the HDMI issue from previous tx-nr616, is a great option as well


Thanks for your suggestion,I will check this model as well.

Question,do you own it? any comment regarding this?

Regards


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the RX-V475 and I am very pleased with it..I am running a 5.1 set up as well..two front towers, center channel, 2 rear towers and a powered sub..I like the on screen menus and it has plenty of power for me in a 16x25 room...I think its a great bang for the buck.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

alfa-74 said:


> Thanks again!!
> 
> This is becoming a very hard decision. Looks like Onkyo 709 is a very good option for the price. The more I research YPAO and Audyssey, the more harder the decision. It seems that both are good systems, but the MultEQ have Low frequencies adjustment. In my case, I will be using a mini DSP, so I guess this is not a factor that could define going with Audyssey
> 
> ...


Yes - it does. Just for the record, I think Denon is a great option, and are much more reliable then Onkyo. If you could manage to get your hands on last years model 2313 it would include MultiEQ XT as well. I bet you could find it for 450 or so if you made some calls ( advertised price is almost always more then what dealers will let it go for ). Here's a used one up on ebay for sale: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DENON-AVR-2313CI-7-2-Channel-A-V-Receiver-with-Apple-AirPlay-NO-RESERVE-/300990062530?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item461467dfc2 .. it has free shipping, but you might want to get a square trade extended warranty for it. Even better, if you only need 5.1 and don't have plans to go 7.1, get the brand new Denon X-1000 with multiEQ XT for 449.00 advertised ( again I bet you can get it for 400 with a phone call easily ) - and that will come with the full 3 year Denon warranty: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ih5VXeeif0e/p_033AVX1000/Denon-AVR-X1000.html


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Horrorfan33 said:


> I have the RX-V475 and I am very pleased with it..I am running a 5.1 set up as well..two front towers, center channel, 2 rear towers and a powered sub..I like the on screen menus and it has plenty of power for me in a 16x25 room...I think its a great bang for the buck.


Thanks for the information, it´s good to hear this kind of comments



seanpatrick said:


> Yes - it does. Just for the record, I think Denon is a great option, and are much more reliable then Onkyo. If you could manage to get your hands on last years model 2313 it would include MultiEQ XT as well. I bet you could find it for 450 or so if you made some calls ( advertised price is almost always more then what dealers will let it go for ). Here's a used one up on ebay for sale: http://www.ebay.ca/itm/DENON-AVR-2313CI-7-2-Channel-A-V-Receiver-with-Apple-AirPlay-NO-RESERVE-/300990062530?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item461467dfc2 .. it has free shipping, but you might want to get a square trade extended warranty for it. Even better, if you only need 5.1 and don't have plans to go 7.1, get the brand new Denon X-1000 with multiEQ XT for 449.00 advertised ( again I bet you can get it for 400 with a phone call easily ) - and that will come with the full 3 year Denon warranty: http://www.crutchfield.com/S-Ih5VXeeif0e/p_033AVX1000/Denon-AVR-X1000.html


Thanks too, i did a quick review and looks great options too, but now the decision is even more complex, I will have to make some kind of matrix with pros and cons for the different options and take a decision

Thanks


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Anybody have another suggestion or model that I can search for?

It seems that I´m jumping from 5.1 to 7.1 or 7.2, because the more I search the more I think it´s better to have better specs.

It already happened to me with my subwoofer system. I just wanted a powered 12 in subwoofer, and I finished with a DIY 18" SI suboowfer project,which I have not finished by the way

Regards


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello all again

I continued my research with some of the proposals here, and I think I have narrowed to 2 models: Denon 2313 and Yamaha RX-A820. I´m keeping out of loop Onkyo because it seems that the likelihood for a bad unit is higher with this brand and I need something reliable since I´m out of US and can´t be struggling with returning failing components.

Both units seems to be a good choice, but can anybody give me their impressions about them?

I don’t have local dealers where I can test by myself.

Thanks


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

alfa-74 said:


> Hello all again
> 
> I continued my research with some of the proposals here, and I think I have narrowed to 2 models: Denon 2313 and Yamaha RX-A820. I´m keeping out of loop Onkyo because it seems that the likelihood for a bad unit is higher with this brand and I need something reliable since I´m out of US and can´t be struggling with returning failing components.
> 
> ...


With the Yamaha you'll definitely have high quality sound and performance, then again the Denon is also a quality unit and probably has a better auto cal than the Yamaha, I think you would be happy with either unit IMHO.


----------



## seanpatrick (Apr 16, 2013)

alfa-74 said:


> Hello all again
> 
> I continued my research with some of the proposals here, and I think I have narrowed to 2 models: Denon 2313 and Yamaha RX-A820. I´m keeping out of loop Onkyo because it seems that the likelihood for a bad unit is higher with this brand and I need something reliable since I´m out of US and can´t be struggling with returning failing components.
> 
> ...


I can't speak for the Yamaha - but I've owned 3 Denon's, the last three in fact, 391, 1913 ( the step down from the 2313 you're looking at ) and my current X 4000. Each one has sounded great and I've had no problems with reliability thus far. The 2313 has MultiEQ XT and in you're price bracket that's pretty good. I'd jump on it if I could afford it. Yamaha of course makes a good product to, I had one years ago - but only know the their room correction ypao isn't as highly regarded as the Denon.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

seanpatrick said:


> I can't speak for the Yamaha - but I've owned 3 Denon's, the last three in fact, 391, 1913 ( the step down from the 2313 you're looking at ) and my current X 4000. Each one has sounded great and I've had no problems with reliability thus far. The 2313 has MultiEQ XT and in you're price bracket that's pretty good. I'd jump on it if I could afford it. Yamaha of course makes a good product to, I had one years ago - but only know the their room correction ypao isn't as highly regarded as the Denon.


Thanks a lot to both for your reply. With this it seems that denon could be the one.

Any other can share with me your experience with these two units?

I would like some feedback on sound quality, autocalibration system and reliability

Thanks again


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I had an older Yamaha without the hdmi input but with the ypao the sound was clear and nice. I was unable to test the sub because at the time I really had no true sub. It was an old	RCA. Right now I have a Denon receiver with a real sub the Kreisel 12012 and the sound is superb. 
The Audyssey for me is a plus over the ypao because it equalizes the sub and watching at lower volume and being able to not lose effects is a plus too.


----------



## alfa-74 (Aug 31, 2013)

asere said:


> I had an older Yamaha without the hdmi input but with the ypao the sound was clear and nice. I was unable to test the sub because at the time I really had no true sub. It was an old	RCA. Right now I have a Denon receiver with a real sub the Kreisel 12012 and the sound is superb.
> The Audyssey for me is a plus over the ypao because it equalizes the sub and watching at lower volume and being able to not lose effects is a plus too.


Thanks for your comments

I'm now sure it will be a Denon Receiver.

Now I will look for some opportunities and discounts after Thanksgiving

Regards


----------

